# Canada Goose Fun Hunt Aug 31



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

In Devils Lake, Aug 31 Lake Regions Sportsmen's club is organizing a fun goose hunt. We will be declaring winners but prizes will be given through a raffle. Winners will receive or be included on a traveling trophy. We pondered many different ways to organize this hunt and decided teams will be four people. Assuming limits are the same 60 geese would win the contest, now if you take a child hunting their geese count for double. We can't really stop people from saying the first thirty geese were all shot by the kids, but we are encouraging adults to take kids hunting, that is our goal. You do not have to hunt in Devils Lake but someone has to be present to register your party at the Flyway bar in Webster, ND the night before from 5-10 p.m. Not everyone needs to be there to register but one person per team does. Kids get to hunt for free, any adult who wants to participate will need a ticket. Whoever has the largest goose will get it mounted for free. We also have a bracket setup so if you don't shoot 60 honkers you still have a chance to win a prize even if you come home with a handful. Teams will check in at the Peterson arena in Devils between 10 a.m. and 12 p.m., you will have the option to purchase a breakfast from a local youth group. 4H will also be on hand to clean any goose a sportsmen would like to donate to a hungry family, the meat will be taken to the food bank (free will donations accepted for the service).Tickets will be $20 with a limit at 500. The top prizes are a 6x12 enclosed trailer, an AR style rifle, and third prize will be a package geared towards women. Tickets should be coming out soon, please call me Tyler at 701-351-5119 if you would like one, or more informations. This is our first year and hope to grow and improve this event!


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Now that we are getting closer to the season opener this may be more appealing to read...see above 701-351-5119 with any questions.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Would love to come up with my three kids and have some fun with this. Will nd let me shoot geese with a crossbow. That the only way I enjoy shooying them anymore. Kids are all still in the kill em all jack mode tho.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not sure but the kids would have fun!


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Thought it would be fun to bring the kiddos up but after reading some of the posts I doubt a dude from texas with three kids would be well received up there. Hope yal have a blast.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Gotta have tough skin around here kp! :wink:


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm tough as they come just don't think a feller from tx is very welcome up there.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

As long as you hide that southern draw you will get along just fine up here! There are no nicer folks than from the upper midwest. :beer: Come on up with 2 to 4 dozen Honker decoys and a spinner and you and your boys will have all the fun you need! You think Texas is wide open, ND can make you feel pretty lonely also.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

May do it in the spring with the white spread. If I make it that far north and u have the time I will buy u a beer


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Should be a fun time, hunting is starting to come around!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

kpgoose said:


> May do it in the spring with the white spread. If I make it that far north and u have the time I will buy u a beer


I like beer.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Will buy u one too general. And offer to come to texas is still open. Or u could come to arkansas with us


----------

